# PRTS Annual Conference -- 2019



## Gabriel Barnes (Aug 16, 2019)

Good evening everyone!

My mother and I are traveling to Grand Rapids for the PRTS conference this year. Are any of you planning on attending as well? Would love to see you there!

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 17, 2019)

We look forward to having you. I will be doing photography at the conference. If you see someone with a beard lugging around a clunky camera, say hello.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Afterthought (Aug 17, 2019)

I really wanted to go this year, but I just couldn't get my work done in time, and now plane ticket prices are too much. Oh well. I do plan to visit Grand Rapids sometime soonish though to see some friends of mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Aug 17, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> We look forward to having you. I will be doing photography at the conference. If you see someone with a beard lugging around a clunky camera, say hello.


Excellent! Sure will!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## De Jager (Aug 20, 2019)

I would love to go sometime. Funny thing, my brother-in-law goes to PRTS and we are taking him back to GR this weekend...but...not going to the conference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Aug 20, 2019)

The weird thing, to me, about the conference is that, in the brochure, there is absolutely nothing stated and sleeping accommodations. I guess everyone spends the night sleeping on the front lawn at the seminary. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Aug 20, 2019)

bookslover said:


> The weird thing, to me, about the conference is that, in the brochure, there is absolutely nothing stated and sleeping accommodations. I guess everyone spends the night sleeping on the front lawn at the seminary. LOL


On the website, they give suggestions for sleeping accommodations..http://www.cvent.com/events/growing-in-grace/location-53daafe0a5db42d78c765cd81da15dd0.aspx

Reactions: Like 1


----------

